# 每個...的人 / ...的每個人



## ouzhantekin

大家好， 
下面兩句，你們覺得哪個比較適合漢語語法規則？ 意思方面， 哪一個比較有道理？

1- 現在幾乎每個使用智能手機的人都會用微信跟朋友聯絡。

2- 現在幾乎使用智能手機的每個人都會用微信跟朋友聯絡。

感謝你們

歐湛


----------



## louislaolu

你好，第1句更符合汉语表达习惯。


----------



## ouzhantekin

意思是 第二句不行嗎？

為什麼呢？語法上有這樣的規則嗎？ 謝謝


----------



## louislaolu

也不能说第二句不行。反正要我说的话，我习惯用第一句。可能是“每一个”跟数字有关吧，跟数字有关的需要放在其他修饰语之前？？
不好意思。凭语感吧，讲不出什么道理。


----------



## SuperXW

第一句。
不清楚为什么，“每个”在修饰语中有更高的优先权……
第二句也不是不行，但不如第一句自然。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Only (1) is correct in my opinion.  One of the reasons concerns the use of 幾乎, which modifies 每个, not 使用, and therefore 幾乎每个 should go together.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> Only (1) is correct in my opinion.  One of the reasons concerns the use of 幾乎, which modifies 每个, not 使用, and therefore 幾乎每个 should go together.


Good explanation. That explains why 幾乎+每個 are more natural.
However, 幾乎+使用 is not impossible. I think it is often fine to have such a structure: 幾乎+verb(modifier)+的+noun. For example: 幾乎用過的人都說好.

By the way 幾乎都 is a common structure too. So for the original sentence, another idiomatic way is:
現在每個使用智能手機的人*幾乎*都會用微信跟朋友聯絡。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 幾乎用過的人都說好.


Personally I would avoid that kind of structure.  It sounds as funny as 幾乎死過的人都說好.==> 幾乎死過, 但沒死; 幾乎用過, 但沒用.


SuperXW said:


> 現在每個使用智能手機的人*幾乎*都會用微信跟朋友聯絡。


*幾乎*都會 sounds idiomatic to me.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

用微信的每个人
每个用微信的人
both are acceptable to me.


----------



## ouzhantekin

Thanks a lot for all your replies. After reading your insights, I realized the position of "每個" is not determined solely by taking the phrase itself into consideration.


----------



## zhg

我觉得没有“几乎”也只有第一种语序是正确的，你可以类比下“一个”的用法，修饰语一般都会在量词“一个”和名词之间，除非出于强调的目的前置修饰语。 这句话你要强调“用智能手机的”这个定语是没有道理的，因为显然说话的人想突出“微信”的普遍性。


----------



## ouzhantekin

這麼說， ·每個· 的 用法 跟 ·幾個、兩個、三個、的 同樣。

·三個喜歡吃中餐的人· ， 沒有人會說 ·喜歡中餐的三個人·， 是這樣嗎？


----------



## zhg

不是这样的我更新了我的post


----------



## ouzhantekin

OK 理解！


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

在这里吃饭的三个人，个个都是顶能吃的
在这里吃饭的每个人，体重都在八十公斤以上
喜欢吃中餐的三个人，没有一个来过中国

我觉得这样的句子还是可以接受的。第一句和第三句有一种“一共只有三个人”的暗示。第二句强调“每个”人。


----------



## SuperXW

我同意上述句子完全没问题。
我觉得，把其他定语摆在前面，“每个”、“几个”等摆在后面，往往可以接受，不能算“错”。
但是，“每个”、“几个”摆在前面，保证正确，而且往往更好。


----------



## gambheyhey

稍微有点常识的每个中国人 NO
每个稍微有点常识的中国人 YES

在坐的每个中国人 YES
每个在坐的中国人 NO


----------



## Messquito

In Chinese, unlike English, our modifications almost always go in the front. So if there is a series of modifiers, they should go from later in the sentence to the front. (Whereas in English, adjectives almost always go in the front, while adjective clauses go in the back.)

人 people
is modified by 使用智能手機的(who use smartphones):
使用智能手機的人 people who use smartphones
is modified by 每個(every)
每個使用智能手機的人 every (of the) people who uses smartphones

人 people
"三個"人 "three" people
"還沒回來的"三個人 (the) three people", who are not back yet" (indicating there are only three people who are not back yet)

人 people
"還沒回來的"人 people "who are not back yet"
"三個"還沒回來的人 "three of" the people who are not back yet



gambheyhey said:


> 在坐的每个中国人 YES
> 每个在坐的中国人 NO


I am trying to find a way to explain this, but still can't.
It seems like "adverbs of place," which indicates a range, are a big exception in word orders.
It might have something to do with our habits to work from bigger parts to smaller details in our sentences. Take our addresses for example; our addresses always start from the bigger districts, and then smaller ones, followed by street names, and lastly numbers.


----------



## SuperXW

gambheyhey said:


> 稍微有点常识的每个中国人 NO
> 每个稍微有点常识的中国人 YES
> 
> 在坐的每个中国人 YES
> 每个在坐的中国人 NO


Excellent examples. Weird phenomenon.


----------



## Skatinginbc

在坐的每个中国人 (不包括在坐的外國人) vs. 每个在坐的中国人 (不包括沒有座位的中国人)
在坐的每个中国人 ==> When addressed to a homogeneous audience (只有中國聽眾), it actually equates "everyone here" 這裡的每一個人, little to do with 有沒有座位.

稍微有点常识的每个中国人 (as opposed to 稍微有点常识的外國人) vs. 每个稍微有点常识的中国人 (as opposed to 沒有常识的中国人)
每个稍微有点常识的中国人 ==> The emphasis is "anyone who has a little bit of common sense" as opposed to "one who has no common sense at all".


----------

